# Bar Refaeli's Sex Tape Kickstarter - Video



## beachkini (4 Okt. 2012)

> Bar Refaeli announces her new Kickstarter campaign to watch and possibly even be in her sex tape, that is if she can get enough backers who might be interested in that sort of thing.





Wenn youtube down ist, dann ist es auch hier zu finden: klick


----------



## MetalFan (4 Okt. 2012)

Wie geil! 

Das wäre es mir wert! :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (4 Okt. 2012)

schnuckelig, danke


----------



## chris85 (4 Okt. 2012)

Wenn sie wüsste wie viel Geld sie damit machen könnte. Die Vorstellung ist schon sehr geil. 

Sie ist eine absolut heiße und erotische Frau und dazu beweist die das sie Humor hat und sich auch ihrer Wirkung bewusst ist.


----------



## dermetzler (4 Okt. 2012)

find ich nett


----------



## Infinity (4 Okt. 2012)

Mehrere Stunden für nur 1000$ ? Wie preiswert.


----------



## tony123 (4 Okt. 2012)

Haha coole idee


----------

